# [EVDL] Fw: CycleCar passes DMV and hits the roads of California



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Lawrence Rhodes wrote:
> > Brian Howell sent me this today. He is selling an affordable electric vehicle. It's a two seat three wheeler. It has very good performance & a price half of the Myers Sparrow with double the seating. . Lawrence Rhodes....
> >
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Yeah, I had to do some Google hunting the other day to figure out what he
was talking about. Should have posted back --
http://www.electric-bikes.com/cars/ready.html#The%20CycleCar

Missed that comparison to the Sparrow in the original email. Can't say I'd
pick this over the Sparrow - It definitely has a golf-cart look to it.
Congrats on getting it past the DMV though - presumably as a full vehicle,
not NEV?

I'll look again when he gets the fully enclosed cabin (on the to-do list
evidently).

Bem

On Thu, Dec 18, 2008 at 10:06 AM, John G. Lussmyer


> <[email protected]>wrote:
> 
> > Lawrence Rhodes wrote:
> > > Brian Howell sent me this today. He is selling an affordable electric
> ...


----------

